# Digging in the crate



## Emmastace

Does anyone else's dog dig frantically at the bottom of their crate. If so, does anyone know why they do it?


----------



## momentofmadness

Emmastace said:


> Does anyone else's dog dig frantically at the bottom of their crate. If so, does anyone know why they do it?


In one crate there is like this foam stuff in it... Fo comfort.. actually its not foam.. I can't describe what it is.. and the dogs have dug that.. When mine lie down sometimes they will dig/drag the covers..


----------



## Dogless

Kilo has a plastic bottom in his crate and will sometimes make a racket scratching at it. I think it is when crumbs of his 'bedtime dog biscuit' have dropped through the bars at the front as I always find them in the morning.


----------



## we love bsh's

some dogs will do this to get comfy only other thing i can think of is maybe to dig its way out lol


----------



## Emmastace

we love bsh's said:


> some dogs will do this to get comfy only other thing i can think of is maybe to dig its way out lol


:lol:Always a possibility, but that would mean that she is really stupid cos I have never shut the door on it yet.

Mia used to go in her crate a lot for peace and quiet but tends to head for a bedroom and curl up on the bed now. She didn't go into her crate for months but has been going in there again over the last couple of days, but only to dig. She goes frantic, just like when she digs in the garden. She does it for a few minutes in each corner then walks out again. Weird.


----------



## metaldog

She's a rescue isn't she?

Maybe she was locked in a crate for long periods of time and tried to dig her way out and it's become habit. Like when you see dogs who have been rescued from puppy farms who pace and turn in circles the size of their cage...even though the have a much larger space to utilise.


----------



## mgarr

Emmastace said:


> Does anyone else's dog dig frantically at the bottom of their crate. If so, does anyone know why they do it?


I have a cage like yours it sould like and he does this every night when I put him in, but when I put him in te cage when I pop out he never does it then it then Lovve these cages and wonder how we coups then, now would not be with out one;;


----------



## we love bsh's

Is she maybe hiding any treats there like so any other pets cant find them.x


----------



## DirtyGertie

Poppy digs in her crate (door is never shut now). I've made a mattress from an old duvet and a fleece cover, then there's a blanket too. She moves the blanket out of the way and digs away at the mattress for ages, I used to worry her paws would get friction burns :lol:.

She's also got a donut bed and does the same in that.

Doesn't seem to be any reason for it, just gets it into her head she wants to dig!


----------



## xamtex

my 7 month old rottie has a bed and blankets in his crate and since the weather has warmed up he has a frantic digging session now and then as he piles his bed and stuff in a corner out of the way so he can sleep on the steel floor...its cooler i think...he also likes to lie on the tiles on the kitchen floor rather than the comfy carpet hes slept on during the winter..i think finding a cool spot is his motive?


----------



## sailor

I`m sure they do it for some primitive reason... i know hot dogs will dig in soil, to get to the cooler soil beneath and lay on that 
Also digging dens etc, those sort of things.

The bedding in Sailors crate is made up of several bed sheets/duvet covers/old towels etc so he can move them all around and dig about in them to make it comfy.
He used to dig frantically when there was just duvet in there for him, but since getting several thin sheets, he now just pushes them about with his nose, or drags them about befre settling down to sleep.
Sometimes he even drags one or two outside to sunbathe on


----------



## Emmastace

sailor said:


> I`m sure they do it for some primitive reason... i know hot dogs will dig in soil, to get to the cooler soil beneath and lay on that
> Also digging dens etc, those sort of things.
> 
> The bedding in Sailors crate is made up of several bed sheets/duvet covers/old towels etc so he can move them all around and dig about in them to make it comfy.
> He used to dig frantically when there was just duvet in there for him, but since getting several thin sheets, he now just pushes them about with his nose, or drags them about befre settling down to sleep.
> Sometimes he even drags one or two outside to sunbathe on


I think I might try that several layer thing. Mia has always had one thick duvet in there so will see what happens with lots of small stuff.


----------



## DirtyGertie

I found these pictures of Poppy when she was about 10 - 11 weeks old. Not digging but rearranging her bedroom - she had two blankets then, she's now got a mattress made from a duvet and a blanket but she rarely uses her crate now.


----------



## Emmastace

Bless her little cotton socks x


----------



## sailor

lol bless Poppy and the last photo, looks like all that re arranging really tired her out


----------

